# Baobab Video 2008



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Dear participants of the Bowhunting Convention 2008

Here the hunting video from Ruhan and me. Unfortunately You Tube cancelled the music in the background because copyrights.
This video give me back some very very nice remembrances.
Thank you to all participants for this nice days, a especially thank you to Bossie and Heidi to organize this days.

In Ruhan I found a new hunting buddy and I hope this will be a friendship for a lifetime. See you in four weeks:wink:

http://www.youtube.com/v/h_4F_BynIw0


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Frank's video*

Excellent Frank.
Wish you were here,Ruhan,Bossie,Leon and wifes are hunting with me this weekend.
Philip


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> Excellent Frank.
> Wish you were here,Ruhan,Bossie,Leon and wifes are hunting with me this weekend.
> Philip


Thank you Philip.
I also wish to stay by you now ( sal gee my reg teelbal vir op jaag by julle vriende )

P.S. Please give my best regards to all, especially Leon & Rienie, unfortunately I lost any contact to them.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

That is a very nice video and reminder of a great weekend. Thank you. We are going to have a small convention this weekend :darkbeer: Keep an eye out this coming week for a surprise.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> That is a very nice video and reminder of a great weekend. Thank you. We are going to have a small convention this weekend :darkbeer: Keep an eye out this coming week for a surprise.


I agree with you Bossie, this video is definitely a very good reminder, also 3 plants from Heidi at home give me every day a remembrance at last year.

I keep both eyes open for a suprise !!!!

Here is a public holiday and in a few minutes I start my braai. As you know is it very hot by the fire and I need some beer extra.

Lots of success at the naweek


----------

